# Vertical mounting? Y or N?



## aukwood (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

I'm new here, hope I don't get off on the wrong foot with a possibly goofy question.

Some of the new hard drive game consoles appear to able to operate in a vertical position, and laptop computers don't have to be horiztonal. I started wondering if a DVR could be stood on end? In my case a 510 and 508. It might be a good way to save space.

Tech support says they don't reccomend it, but I say let's try it... you first! 

-Rob


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

aukwood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, hope I don't get off on the wrong foot with a possibly goofy question.
> 
> ...


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Let us know how that works : )

With the finnicky HD's in Dish DVR's I wouldn't even THINK about vertical while you're close to the DVR.. it might get nervous.

Sam


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not recommended. There are no feet on the side of the case to soften vibrations and circulation may be affected causing the unit to overheat. Plus it is easier to knock a unit over when it is standing on end than when flat. Since NO DVR should be moved while connected to power (to avoid damage to the hard drive) it is a really good idea not to have the DVR in a vertical position while plugged in.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> Not recommended. There are no feet on the side of the case to soften vibrations and circulation may be affected causing the unit to overheat. Plus it is easier to knock a unit over when it is standing on end than when flat. Since NO DVR should be moved while connected to power (to avoid damage to the hard drive) it is a really good idea not to have the DVR in a vertical position while plugged in.


Both the 921 and 622 have their vents on just the sides. Other models may have the vents on the top as well, but these two do not. Putting them on their side will probalby cause an overheating problem as well.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

One of my 508's is in a closet. I mounted it vertically on one end to save space and allow easy access to the rear connectors. It's been cooking along for the last year this way just fine.

The photo below shows how it's mounted (not pretty, but it works). It can be removed from the wall by turning the white retainer on the top. The bottom is cushioned by pieces of carpet padding. Cooling has not been a problem in this configuration.

The combiner at the top right of the photo is used to allow an additional UHF remote antenna in an outbuilding about 160' away. The receiver output goes to a modulator. The modulator output (channel 42) is combined with signals from other receivers, VCR, DVD player, and security cameras. That combined output is then available at about 30 different places in the house and outbuilding (15 currently in use).


----------



## aukwood (Apr 21, 2006)

AllieVi - thanks, I like your solution and am glad to hear that someone has tried this with success. Not much room left for a/v components and this idea should help.

-Rob


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

aukwood said:


> AllieVi - thanks, I like your solution and am glad to hear that someone has tried this with success. Not much room left for a/v components and this idea should help.
> 
> -Rob


I crossed my fingers at first, but it's worked just fine. Good Luck!


----------



## fchall (Jan 26, 2006)

AllieVi said:


> I crossed my fingers at first, but it's worked just fine. Good Luck!


Now get some cable ties and clean up that closet.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

fchall said:


> Now get some cable ties and clean up that closet.


I *did*!

Here's the _before_:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I have had my 501 on its side since I've had it. It is behind my bureau mostly to block THE FRIGGIN LOUD HARD DRIVE THAT DROWNS OUT TWO COMPUTERS WITH 6 HARD DRIVES IN THEM.  The 501 is very loud compared to all the other units I have (721 & 7200 the 501 replaced)

See ya
Tony


----------



## fchall (Jan 26, 2006)

AllieVi said:


> I *did*!
> 
> Here's the _before_:


And what kind of sauce did you use with that.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

fchall said:


> And what kind of sauce did you use with that.


Alfredo!


----------



## ttskyline2001 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok guys here is the deal with putting any PVR/DVR on its side. It WILL cause the receiver to overheat and cause a hard drive failure. I should know I am a In-House Dish Network Installer, and when I go on trouble calls and when I see the receiver on its side like that, the receiver usually needs to be replaced!
I would not recommend that position for the PVR/DVR's.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

ttskyline2001 said:


> Ok guys here is the deal with putting any PVR/DVR on its side. It WILL cause the receiver to overheat and cause a hard drive failure. I should know I am a In-House Dish Network Installer, and when I go on trouble calls and when I see the receiver on its side like that, the receiver usually needs to be replaced!
> I would not recommend that position for the PVR/DVR's.


I don't believe it. Pure and simple. I don't beleive the heat problem. My receiver runs COOLER when its on its side. This is measured with a thermometer on ther vent and on the inside of the case. the receiver is also cooler to the touch on all sides.

I don't belive that the disk spinning one way or another will make a hard drive fail sooner. As long as the HD isn't moved while it is on, it makes no difference. This has been proved over and over and over again.

Now, what DOES damage the hard drive and is probably more of a problem with receivers on their sides is falling up-side-down or flat while on and running. This will definitely damage the hard drive. What WILL overheat the receiver is book-ending the receiver so that it cannot get enough air to cool. However a receiver on its side and a receiver flat, upside down, or on its back will last just as long with the condition that it is NEVER dropped especially while on, and the vent holes are open, unobstructed and under the same conditions as one layed flat.

See ya
Tony


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bottom line, if the case of the dvr or receiver is vented on the top and bottom, and you put it on its side, it will not cool the same, unless the sides are also vented, which they usually are NOT.....


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I disagree! As long as the vent slats are not blocked, it will cool as well OR EVEN BETTER than if it is sitting flat due to better air flow. No, it isn't the way it was designed to flow, but the bottom of the receiver gets to act like a radiator for the heat sink and the vents' air-flow is adequate for removing excess heat.

See ya
Tony


----------

